# Xmas sales reminder



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi all. Just a quick reminder that now is the time to be picking up on sale and clearance Xmas items that can be used in your haunt. Flat backed ornaments that go well on headstones, angels for the top of obelisks, light sets that fade in and out, animated deer and dancing santas that can be hacked etc.


----------



## mike (Dec 24, 2005)

yep, just hit home depot on my way home, got some cool stuff 75% off. 6' extention cords 31 cents, led candles $1, green flood lite bulbs[the big ones] $1, way cool rocks that have multiple plug ins hidden in them $4, and a bunch of other crap too. and i still have money on my gift cards.


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

thanks for the reminder Vlad. never even thought about running to get halloween stuff. Prolly run by the depot today.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

CVS drug stores have the flicker bulbs for $.50, and Eckerd drug stores have the remote control to turn on and off electrical props half off for $10.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Picked up some blue 100-light strands at WalMart last week for .47 each. Went back today and got several packs of flicker bulbs for .21 each (regularly .87 for a 3 pack). 

I also noticed that Buck the Talking Deer Head is on clearance. Now, your mileage may vary since the WalMart next door to my work had them for $50 (reg 99.98) and the WalMart in the next town over from where I live had them for $60. Worth looking into if you want one of these to hack for your haunt and didn't want to pay full price!


----------

